# Nursing officer enrollment/clinical placements



## deniseb27 (17 Apr 2007)

I'm thinking about applying for the forces (ROTP) for nursing. I read some profiles for other occupations and see that they pay $29,000 for the 1st year of school with that amount increasing each year for some occupations. Does anyone know if the salary during the ROTP years is comparable to the $29,000 that I thought I'd get paid?


----------



## kincanucks (17 Apr 2007)

deniseb27 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about applying for the forces (ROTP) for nursing. I read some profiles for other occupations and see that they pay $29,000 for the 1st year of school with that amount increasing each year for some occupations. Does anyone know if the salary during the ROTP years is comparable to the $29,000 that I thought I'd get paid?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/engraph/Apr2006CF_payrates_e.pdf

1387 x 12 = 16,664 plus the CF pays for your tution and books.


----------



## Staff Weenie (17 Apr 2007)

Playing Devil's Advocate here - what exactly is the rationale behind your question?

Are you trying to clarify exactly what your NOTP salary will be? 

Or, are you hunting for a program that pays the most?


----------



## deniseb27 (17 Apr 2007)

I'm trying to clarify what the income would be - I want to know that I can afford to go this route instead of student loans and working full time to support my family. I'm going to be a nurse one way or another - there's no shopping around here.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Apr 2007)

Well considering that the CF pays for tuition books and mandatory school supplies (I'm not sure if you nurses get stethescopes and whatnot) I would see it as a way more viable option then to take out a student loan. Tuition and books are ontop of that and your first year Salary is 1387 per year minus deductions (taxes are very light at that level as your technically below the poverty line)
Edit: I'm almost done my first year on employ in ROTP and I made approx 550 every two weeks.


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Apr 2007)

A lot depends upon where you are in the process. If you are currently in a University nursing program then the amount may be different because if you are near the end of your schooling. Although the pay isn't high to start due to the fact the CF pays your tuition and school expenses, you must also include the amount they cover for residence and food.  Nurses cannot get trained through RMC so you would get the same support as an RMC student which includes living (residence and food) costs. So although you see low pay initially,  you have almost no  expenses for your education, a place to live and a great summer job!  Your pay also goes up quite quickly once you have graduated. Also nifty neat uniforms and a chance to travel and be paid to learn a second language.  Best bet is to drop by your local recruiting centre or call them to discuss your options.


----------



## Staff Weenie (17 Apr 2007)

A lot will depend on your family situation, and whether you take a short term or long term approach.

NOTP doesn't pay much to start, and these programs really were designed for the 18 - 19 year old student who lives on Mac & Cheese or residence food. If you complete the program, and progress in a CF career, you will enter into a world which actually looks after you and the family quite well. 

True, in the civilian world, you can often earn much more in outright salary as a Nurse with seniority. In that regard, sucking up the student loans can be seen as preferable, but lately the burn-out rate is quite high, and it's shift work for many years.

Most CF Nurses don't claim burn-out, and don't do odd shifts here in Canada. And if you show leadership, skill, and potential, you could hit the rank of Lieutenant Colonel, or even Colonel eventually (takes many years and lots of hard work).


----------



## deniseb27 (17 Apr 2007)

Interesting, I had no idea that they also help with food / living. I wonder if that applies if you're not living on residence, though. I have a family - a partner and 2 kids, so living on campus isn't an option.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Apr 2007)

deniseb27 said:
			
		

> Interesting, I had no idea that they also help with food / living. I wonder if that applies if you're not living on residence, though. I have a family - a partner and 2 kids, so living on campus isn't an option.


?? Where did you get that idea?


----------



## deniseb27 (17 Apr 2007)

Three posts above yours someone said it.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Apr 2007)

deniseb27 said:
			
		

> Three posts above yours someone said it.



Actually I believe that should read you will not get the same support as RMC students but contrary to what people like to think they pay something for their food and lodging too.  Therefore, you will pay for all your living expenses as a ROTP Nurse not the CF.


----------



## KwaiLo (18 Apr 2007)

Not trying to stray from my very limited lane, but I have spoken to a recruiter, and done a fair bit of research as I intend to go ROTP if accepted.

http://64.254.158.112/pdf/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf
http://64.254.158.112/pdf/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%202_en.pdf
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-12_e.asp
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/qr_o/vol1/ch006_e.asp

This has been all that I have found online, there is some interesting reading.


----------



## Nrnse (30 Oct 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm about to get my nursing degree in december. My question is can I only apply on Nursing Officer or I can apply for Pilot/Trades that don't need specific degree ? I'm really interested for Pilot

Thanks


----------



## RCDtpr (30 Oct 2012)

No idea what your degree entitles you to apply for.  What I can tell you is expect a lot of pressure from recruiting to apply for nursing if that's what your degree is in


----------



## George Wallace (30 Oct 2012)

More discussion on this link:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4249/post-41460.html#msg41460


----------



## curious george (31 Oct 2012)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> No idea what your degree entitles you to apply for.  What I can tell you is expect a lot of pressure from recruiting to apply for nursing if that's what your degree is in



For anybody who thinks there is still a huge demand for nursing, not anymore.  There were zero DEO spots this year.  ZERO.  I get worried everytime PM Harper shows his face on tv.


----------



## Patchez9295 (13 Mar 2013)

Hi, I'm currently a BSc Nursing student in Toronto (not ROTP) graduating in summer 2014 and hope to serve with CF afterwards for at least a few years. 

For my consolidation semester I'm hoping to complete my clinical placement in a CF-affiliated facility, I'm just curious is there anything like that open to civilians? It doesn't even necessarily have to involve acute care or providing direct care to service members (although that would be a great learning experience I figure that's out of the question). My main focus is to develop a basic understanding about challenges that are specific to military nurses/medical professionals, and to gain some basic clinical skills that would prepare me to be an effective military nurse in the future.


----------



## eggert (13 Mar 2013)

it would depend on things like : how much alcohol you consume, if you do any drugs, what gender you are, how good your marks are, and if there are any positions open. i know there is a few civilians working at my base hospital but they are trying to get rid of them completely with the new budget,


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> it would depend on things like : how much alcohol you consume, if you do any drugs, *what gender you are*



Seriously?    :


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Mar 2013)

Short answer: there are no military affiliated facilities, unless you include the Montfort in Ottawa.


----------



## eggert (13 Mar 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Seriously?    :



^ it  would, i know i was talking to a recruiter and he said they are only taking girl nurses right now because there is too many male nurses in the forces and some of them will get c-strained


----------



## medicineman (13 Mar 2013)

c-strained?

MM


----------



## Cansky (13 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> it would depend on things like : how much alcohol you consume, if you do any drugs, what gender you are, how good your marks are, and if there are any positions open. i know there is a few civilians working at my base hospital but they are trying to get rid of them completely with the new budget,



*Advice* Mr Eggert.  Don't comment on things you know nothing about.

We don't have military hospitals only medical clinics and within these are CDU's or care delivery units.  The CDU's were designed to employee civilian medical personnel so that when military medical personnel are deployed there is still someone left to treat the rear party pers.  They will not be getting rid of the civilian medical staff as most of the positions are built into the manning slate.

We don't have to many male nurses in fact we have to many women nurse and this won't change anytime soon.  If you fit the employment requirements as per any trade in the CF you will get employed.

To the OP

Unfortunately if you are looking at coming to the CF clinic as a civilian nurse or military nurse your role is primarily administrative.  You will gain very little nursing skills to consolidate your knowledge.  Although I love being in medicine in the military (Physician Assistant) a big chunk of our day to day even as a PA, or Nurse (Mil or civi) is administrative.  

Hope that helps


----------



## eggert (14 Mar 2013)

C STRAINED means being an officer then getting put back to ncm because you are bad / cant do your job properly.

and I can't believe how childish people are on this site, reporting my post when i thought that was the truth. I know the forces are only hiring some trades gender specific- and i thought nurse was one of them

best thing to do is talk to a  recruiter, but im sure what gender you are will have a large impact. things also like your marks, high school  marks, volunteer work and if you are skinny or not will come into play

best of luck though


----------



## RubberTree (14 Mar 2013)

Eggert, you are obviously way out of your lane here. Posting things that you _think are the truth doesn't make it so. You are, deliberately or not, misleading others who come to this site for information. 
Please, take Kirsten's advice and stop posting random, incorrect information on topics you know nothing about.
_


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> C STRAINED means being an officer then getting put back to ncm because you are bad / cant do your job properly.



I'm going to guess that you mean "Cease training" or "cease trained" which is _not_ what you have described here.   :

Not to mention, if one enrolled as an Officer, how can one be "put back" to NCM?  

Nothing childish about people wanting correct information.

And could you _please_ start using proper capitalization, etc as per the site guidelines?


----------



## medicineman (14 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> C STRAINED means being an officer then getting put back to ncm because you are bad / cant do your job properly.



I just checked back right now and not really wanting to jump on the dog pile, but...not to  burst your bubble, but whoever told you that should be sharing the dope they're smoking with you.  BTW, in order to be put back to NCM from officer, you actually have to be an NCM to start.  

I think you'll find that they were tallking about nursing officers in generally being overborne and might be on the chopping block...in this day and age, it is actually illegal to have gender caps on gender non-specific occupations.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## eggert (14 Mar 2013)

ok i kno officers who have failed they're training and have been offered jobs such as: Cook, Supply, RMC clerk ..its not very unordinary to happen.

kristen: Ok this is a public website everyone has there own opinion i was just trying to help so stop trying to get all gangster/hardcore on me its not the end of the world that i was in correct on one little thing.

Best of luck to your nursing situation i hope all goes well, if i were you i would just put a application in for Med tech, sar tech, physio or just try to get on an deployment somewhere and you will be doing a lot of nursing things

eggert


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2013)

WOW!


Such a flagrant abuse of the English language.  You really murdered it.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2013)

:facepalm:

Where's that toilet flushing emoticon?


----------



## TwoTonShackle (14 Mar 2013)

....and back to the OP's question.

If you complete your nursing studies and join as a nurse prior to your clinical phase you would most like join as a SLt and be placed on the BTL.  You would do your 3 clinical placements in civilian hospitals as the CF does not have the same sort of facilities.  Upon completion of your clinical placements, you would then go to Borden for a 2 month Basic Nursing Officer's course.  You would then be able to be posted. 

As what was mentioned before, Nursing Officer is more of a hospital administrator then clinical nurse.  During your clinical phases it will normally be you and your mentor with 6+ patients whereas in a CF hospital if someone is staying over night it can be 3+ nurses to the one patient.  I have been told that nursing officers are encouraged to "moonlight shifts" in order to keep up their skills and hours.

Best of luck,


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2013)

TwoTonShackle said:
			
		

> ....and back to the OP's question.



The OP was asking about CF clinical placements as a *civilian* nursing student.  And yes, some places do have those.  I know Kingston did when I was there (e.g. student nurses to assist the Immunization Nurse).


----------



## SentryMAn (14 Mar 2013)

First Step: Application and the entire process
Second step: Getting through Basic Military Officer Training in Saint Jean, Que.
Some steps after you will spend time in Borden doing trade specific training.

if you complete your Degree in Nursing, do not take Eggert's advice on anything posted in here.  I know NOTHING about the nursing trade beyond the first two steps above and still know 100% more then what he has posted.

We had one nurse on our BMOQ and they were suggested to be out platoon medic, received the medical bag to carry with them at all times.  Worked really well and they were a fantastically qualified nurse.  

I Love the idea of being a nurse, but the "changing adult diapers" and geriatric care made me about face quickly.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Mar 2013)

For those who forgot the _original_ question (highlights mine):



			
				Patchez9295 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm currently a BSc Nursing student in Toronto (not ROTP) graduating in summer 2014 and hope to serve with CF afterwards for at least a few years.
> 
> For my consolidation semester I'm hoping to complete my clinical placement in a CF-affiliated facility, I'm just curious is there anything like that open to civilians? It doesn't even necessarily have to involve acute care or providing direct care to service members (although that would be a great learning experience I figure that's out of the question). My main focus is to develop a basic understanding about challenges that are specific to military nurses/medical professionals, and to gain some basic clinical skills that would prepare me to be an effective military nurse in the future.



But yes, don't take eggert's advice.   :nod:


----------



## Loachman (14 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> Ok this is a public website



No, it is not.

It is a _*privately-owned*_ website and you are a guest here.



			
				eggert said:
			
		

> everyone has there own opinion



Firstly, it's "_*their*_ own opinion", and, secondly, there's a huge difference between an _*informed*_ opinion, ie one based upon solid knowledge and experience and sufficient brain power to evaluate that and express conclusions competently, and mindless blatherings.



			
				eggert said:
			
		

> i was just trying to help



Your motivation is commendable. It will be more welcome, however, when you have a clue about what you are typing. Nothing that you said was in anyway helpful.

We expect certain things from posters here.

We expect them to stay within their lanes.

We expect quality posts.

We expect clear communication. That includes proper spelling, capitalization, punctuation, and grammar.

You have not, so far, displayed any suitability for commissioned rank here.

I am glad that you were not selected for any of your first three choices. At least, as a TDO, _*if*_ you succeed (_*and I am not rooting for you*_), you can do no real harm.


----------



## Cansky (14 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> ok i kno officers who have failed they're training and have been offered jobs such as: Cook, Supply, RMC clerk ..its not very unordinary to happen.
> 
> kristen: Ok this is a public website everyone has there own opinion i was just trying to help so stop trying to get all gangster/hardcore on me its not the end of the world that i was in correct on one little thing.
> 
> ...



Since you directed a comment at me.  You are not yet in the CF as per your posts so far.  I have 26 years in the CF. I am not getting hardcore one you but giving a newbie to this site and to a soon to be recruit some friendly advice. You might want to suck back and reload and learn a few things from those if us who have been around the CF and this website a lot longer than you.  Since I am in medicine and currently work with nurses and for nurses I have a much better and more accurate view of where things are within this topic.  Again stay in your lanes as most of us here do.

Best of luck in recruit school.

Kirsten


----------



## Patchez9295 (15 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the clarification everybody, I'll definitely look into calling up all the Ontario CFHS med centres  

And if any medical service members have any other advice that would be great. I've been conducting a little bit of research on my own and just have so many questions both about technical/clinical and moral dilemmas that are prevalent in your duties but I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask.


----------



## medicineman (15 Mar 2013)

eggert said:
			
		

> ok i kno officers who have failed they're training and have been offered jobs such as: Cook, Supply, RMC clerk ..its not very unordinary to happen.
> 
> Best of luck to your nursing situation i hope all goes well, if i were you i would just put a application in for Med tech, sar tech, physio or just try to get on an deployment somewhere and you will be doing a lot of nursing things



I've known actual people in the service that had to cease training as officers - and had to re-enrol before being able to an NCM.  Process isn't as easy as you make it out to be.

Since you apparently have no idea what you're talking about trade wise, I'd suggest you tape your fingies together or put on some mittens and stop typing advice about things you haven't a schmick of knowledge of.

MM


----------



## FutureNursingOfficer (27 Apr 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here and for a long time I was contemplating joining the reserves. That turned into thinking more and more about joining the forces full-time and utilizing their paid training option to do a complete career switch.

I'm currently 31 and work in marketing and to say I'm dissatisfied with my career path would be an understatement. I always thought if there was a "reset button" on my life, I would have gone to school for nursing.

I've stubbornly tried to "tough it out" in my current career, justifying that most people don't "love" their jobs, but I just can't do it anymore. I want to do something I am proud of and I cannot think of anything more challenging and rewarding than with the Canadian Armed Forces.

I've enrolled in distance learning courses to get the high school credits I need (My high school diploma is now useless for University as so much time has passed) and I am hoping to get the needed credits and grades to get unconditional acceptance into a Nursing Degree program as required by the Canadian Forces early next year.

How long does the application process usually take? I am thinking it's a bit of a time crunch if I apply to a nursing program by Feb 1, 2016 for the course to start in September 2016. I probably will not hear back if I am accepted into the program by mid- late March (though this can be way off as I cannot remember how long it took for me to get my college acceptance letters when I was still in high school.) So if I am correct, my application cannot start until nearly April.

Now, I don't have any history that I can think off that could delay my application...I've never so much VISITED overseas, let alone live there, I have no criminal record to speak of at all, and my credit is pretty good. I don't even so much as have a traffic ticket.

Your insight and experiences are greatly appreciated!

J

I'm physically fit and currently constantly improving in that department as well


----------



## mariomike (27 Apr 2015)

FutureNursingOfficer said:
			
		

> How long does the application process usually take?



SELECTION PROCESS ESTIMATE  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118428.0.html


----------

